# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Tibi and Dabo, robots based on Segway RMP200 platforms, Institut de Robotica i Informatica Industrial, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Institut de Robotica i Informatica Industrial

Home page - wiki.iri.upc.edu/index.php/Tibi-Dabo

----------


## Airicist

Guiding and companion experiments with Tibi and Dabo 

 Published on May 16, 2013




> Video of two experiments:
> 1) Guiding experiment with Tibi
> 2) Companion experiment with Dabo

----------

